# Suche FB105



## Speedball000 (4 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem FB105 für folgende Baugruppen:

6ES5241-3CA11
6ES5241-3CA12
6ES5241-3CA13

Im Voraus schon vielen Dank!


----------



## Gerhard K (4 April 2011)

Gib deine Nummern mal bei der Siemens Homepage ein.
Dann findest du vielleicht was du brauchst.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?query=FB+105&func=cslib.cssearch&content=adsearch%2Fadsearch.aspx&lang=de&siteid=cseus&objaction=cssearch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=29157695


----------

